

The iMac Touch: unifying OS X and iOS? - dochtman
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2010/08/the-mother-lode-welcome-to-the-imac-touch.html

======
pepijndevos
I think it's rather scary to have a moderated app store on a desktop computer.

~~~
bigfudge
Scary in the sense that many inexpert users would find it helpful to have a
curated store for applications on their desktop with a simple, reliable
payment mechanism, no installation headaches, and no/signficantly-less
malware?

